# Pooch Test Request - Take Your Bets! Lol. Prize?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wasn't sure whether to put this in this section or in the Kidding Koral...but since I am technically waiting for kids (whether they come or not), it seemed most appropriate. In any case, here is a pooch photo. This girl is supposed to be 4 months along. Place your bets on whether she is preggo or not.

I'd like to give out a little prize to everyone who guesses right. I used to do those little adoptable pets to put into forum signatures. For everyone who guess correctly, they get a web-kid. I don't have any examples available as I used to do little ponies. I just thought this would be fun, and I want to see how popular little adoptable web-kids for signatures would be.










Its a tad blurry, but I don't think its overly so and should still be a pretty accurate test photo. Further info? This girl has not even a hint of an udder, and no matter how long and hard I try I can't feel kids. She (Dakota) is a two year old doe who had twins as a yearling FF. It is POSSIBLE that the farm got the breeding dates backwards on the two does I bought from them, as the the other one (Pearl) is supposedly due in June...but Pearl is the one who seems more preggo. I can easily feel kids kicking and she is starting to develop a little fleshiness around the udder. That and she is definitely fattish. Lol. Dakota doesn't visibly look preggo body-wise..but Doll looked the same way and kids were never felt until two days before birth (and believe me, I would sit there for 20 minutes at a time feeling every day) and some how managed to not only be preggo, but was due in only two weeks and had twins in there.

Ok, ready, set, go! The first person with a guess gets a web-kid no matter if they are right or not. So fun! Lol. *Slaps self for being childish.* (Also, if you have any specifics on why or why not you think she looks preggo/not preggo...such as the shape of her vulva or smoothness/wrinkles, etc...Add that in.)

(My personal guess, based on her pooch? Is yes...But this takes years of perfecting and I only have two years of kidding experience under my belt...well...1 1/2?? years? And I've seen "experts" on here be totally wrong as well.)


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

in kid yes i think so....she looks a tad looser then an empty doe....however she looks to be only 3 months along


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I vote she is pregnant.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am going to guess yes


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets hope you are all right, and all get cyber kids. Gumtree, you'll get one no matter what. Any color/breed preferences? I could also draw one up that looks like a goat you have if you send me a photo.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am going to say yes, but she is not due for a bit.

When did they leave the buck?


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

firelight27 said:


> Lets hope you are all right, and all get cyber kids. Gumtree, you'll get one no matter what. Any color/breed preferences? I could also draw one up that looks like a goat you have if you send me a photo.


"Embarrased laugh" umm Maybe a British Alpine, or Australian Alpine not fussy just something cute !!!

thanks


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am guessing yes... hopefully.. lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

They said they put this girl in with the buck in December, and put the other in during late January. I REALLY don't think the second doe will wait until late June. I think they got it backwards, personally. And they haven't replied to my email yet about how long they left the first doe in with him. Its possible that if they left her in a whole months of something...that he didn't get her until January even if she was in since December. I don't know. I wish some people would be more accurate about their breeding habits.It would make the wait and watch process a bit easier. I knew when all my does were due this year, and put them in pens a week and half before their due date and was right on with all of them...because I only let them with the buck for a couple days when I saw they were in heat. SOOO much better with exact dates. Lol.

Gumtree...I'll start on that tomorrow.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> I am going to say yes, but she is not due for a bit.
> 
> When did they leave the buck?


I agree and a while is the key.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

Her tail hair color looks like there's magesty around her bum! I laughed when I saw it. You know when something has those lines coming out from around it, like "wow! look at this!"


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

i'd say sometime in june. I have a doe who's due june 7th. Her pooch is bigger and more relaxed. Every doe is different, but hers looks similar to my doe's. How does her udder look or doesn't look?

P.S. What are web-kids for signature?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry I haven't gotten the first one done..I've been way busy. I'll have some free time to doodle a few tomorrow....You know those little critters some people put in their signature? (The thing that follows all of your posts...some people have them, some people don't) I use to draw adoptable web pets when I was in junior high. Its just a little cartoon/drawing of a goat that has a transparent background so you can use it on a forum or webpage, etc.

She has no udder to speak of, but since the time I first posted this thread she has BALLOONED in the belly. I still can't feel kids, but she also insists on leaping about like a moron everytime I try to feel for them. Funny, because she loves scratches and runs up to me and jumps on me and stuff...but heck no with the belly feeling. Lol. 

Oh, and the lady admitted she had both girls in with the buck until March, so I'm sure she is preggo, just not due in May...which is what the owner originally swore, that she was due in May. She probably didn't take the first month she was with him, or their timing was bad when they put her in. I think he got her the second month she was with him. Thats my personal bet. Ha ha, everyone is a yes. I'm almost 100% positive now. I have allot of little goat cartoons to make! Lol.


----------

